# Shrimp and CO2?



## BBXB (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi is it ok to keep shrimp and run co2 at the same time? I currently have a planted tank but the plants arent doing too well so I may consider adding some CO2?


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

co2 lowers pH of the water so yes. It is good hahaha


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Leaving co2 on 24/7 seems wasteful if you're using pressurized, but if you're doing DIY its fine.
My shrimps don't breed in my tank with pressurized co2


----------



## BBXB (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

*Do shrimp not breed if you use C02 ?*

Recent thread, Default said his shrimp don't breed in a tank with C02 going. I was wondering if this is a common experience ?

I'd like to use C02 on a 5G I have,instead of Excel, to get some plants doing better, but it is full of shrimp, and I'd sure like them to breed in there. So can anyone shed light on this ?


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

I use CO2 in mine and they breed just fine


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

That's good to hear. I find mine tend not to breed much in the heat of summer.. it's very hot in this apartment, though I run fans to keep the temps on the tanks down, for some reason I don't see nearly so much breeding in summer as fall/winter.

But it's nice to hear that CO2 alone should not affect this.


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

I use co2 too with no breeding probs


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

My too (just pfr's)


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks for the info people. Reassuring to hear. Hopefully the shrimp soon start to do their happy dances.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I had my BB give birth to 9 x BKK babies in my plant tank with CO2 blasting away. In fact I believe the growth rate was increased due to the oxygen being released from the plants in the tank from the added CO2.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Absolutely...I had 9 x BKK born and raised to 5 weeks old in a tank with CO2 blasting away....I didn't count bubbles. They grew very fast, which I believe was due to the extra oxygen from the plants sucking up the CO2.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

that sucks for me..
Perhaps it's another thing stopping the breeding, I run canisters on every tank, in my shrimp nano as well, perhaps too much flow? In my past tank with just a small internal I had some eager shrimps, but now with a big canister on a small tank.. Everything stopped.
I have pfrs, crystals, blues, rilis, and red nose all in this tank - only thing carrying eggs are the red nose  just my luck, the one shrimp that cant rear young in freshwater lol.


----------

